
Show HN: Git Code Churn - flacle
https://github.com/flacle/truegitcodechurn
======
flacle
A Python script to compute "true" code churn of a Git repository. Especially
useful for software teams.

Code churn has several definitions, the one that to me provides the most value
as a metric is:

"Code churn is when an engineer rewrites their own code in a short period of
time."

Reference: [https://blog.gitprime.com/why-code-churn-
matters/](https://blog.gitprime.com/why-code-churn-matters/)

Solutions that I've found online looked at changes to files irrespective
whether these are new changes or edits to existing files. Hence this solution
that segments code edits (churn) with new code changes (contribution).

~~~
bkrishnan
So churn is basically any line of code that was updated. Would that always be
a bad thing? Just asking because I'm curious.

